# Adresse RSS Feed



## Brutus Warhammer (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

auch wenn ich mir eigentlich sicher war das dies irgendwo zentral stehen müsste, finde ich auf der Buffed Seite die Adresse das News RSS Feeds nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es muss aber doch einen geben schliesslich läd sich das Blasc Tool diesen ja.

Steht der wirklich nirgends oder hab ich den nur irgendwo übersehen?
Und wie lautet die Adresse?

Mfg


----------



## ZAM (6. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

versuchs mal damit
http://feeds.feedburner.com/BuffedNewsWWW

Opera, IE7+ und Firefox zeigen das RSS-Feed als kleines Symbol rechts in der Adressleiste an. IE6 kann die dazu benötigte Link-HTML-Code wohl nicht interpretieren. Vielleicht packen wir das RSS-Feed noch irgendwo ins Menü 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gemroll (13. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Vielleicht packen wir das RSS-Feed noch irgendwo ins Menü
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust*

Push^^


----------



## Ziff_Daedalus (13. April 2009)

Hi Ho!

Nur zwecks Info.

Habe jetzt für meine G15 Tastatur den Buffed RSS Feed aboniert. Einfach über Zam`s link, abonieren und den link aus der Adressleiste als Quellenlink ins G15 Konfigpanel kopieren. Läuft einwandfrei und ich würds ungern missen müssen.

bye bye

ZD


----------



## Wagga (26. Februar 2010)

Wenn man sich die URLS aus BLASC kopiert und bei der G15 im RSS-Reader kopiert, dann zeigt die G15 es im Display an.


----------



## Caedira (2. März 2010)

Klappt mit der G19 auch übers Display gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Menü - rssreader - config - ok und die url eintragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

